# An unfortunate situation



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

It's been a while since I've been around, but a lot has gone on. I'll try to cut right to the quick - 

I inherited my dad's 20 ft. Key West center console. It's a deep V, 2 battery center console that's obviously made for deep water and offshore fishing. Sadly, my old man (and hero) passed away in May. He was way too young and I still hate it, but regardless, dad bought the boat for us and we never got to fish it like he planned. So, here in the next few weeks, I want to 'get my feet wet,' as it were. 

Unfortunately, I never got to learn much about it beyond how to launch it. So, charging the batteries, optimal battery timing (switching between one and the other), learning the sounding machine, and deep water fishing are all a little...new to me. We had planned to spend this summer and winter going over all that - but, it's too late, now. I want to put the boat in the water in the next little while, but I need to crowd-source some help. I don't know how to charge a two-battery setup. Anyone have one of these and/or deal with one on a regular basis? I have a portable battery charger that can get me all set. But, beyond knowing the positive and negative leads, I'm a little lost. 

Any and all input is appreciated. Thanks, all.

-R.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry to hear of your loss, where is the boat, its much, much simpler to show you than to type it all out.....


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear your loss but glad you're continuing on with the adventure of offshore fishing. 

You have come to the right place to gain the knowledge you seek as PFF has a great group of offshore knowledgeable folks willing to help.

Your timing couldn't be better as short trips to gain knowledge and confidence along with available in season species is optimal starting Oct 1st.

Keep the questions coming and enjoy the great sport of offshore fishing.

Jimmy


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not hard. Don't sweat it. Once someone shows you a few things, you'll be good. I'd help, but I'm too far. Sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ringo Redux said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It's been a while since I've been around, but a lot has gone on. I'll try to cut right to the quick -
> 
> ...


These people on this forum are always very helpful. If you sit and search on here, you will gain all the knowledge you can take in .
I am very greatful this forum exists. 
Thank you. 
The people on here have told me all kinds of information on how and how not to do different things that is boat or fishing related.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ringo Redux said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It's been a while since I've been around, but a lot has gone on. I'll try to cut right to the quick -
> 
> ...


Youtube is also very nice do it yourself website to use for help


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Where are you located, post that and I know that someone near you will come and get you on the right path in the spirit of your Dad.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey all,

First off, let me say two quick things - One, I appreciate the support everyone has offered and all the views the thread has gotten. It's extremely important to me (and the rest of the family) to get the boat up and running (safely) and to enjoy some time on the water. I'm just the only one who knows anything about boating in general. I've just never had this kind of boat before. All of mine have been solo-battery centers or rear-steer skiffs. So, all of you guys have been (and continue to be) a tremendous help.

Two, I realize that my last post was pretty vague, and I apologize. (And, to those that asked, I'm located over in Panama City, I lived in Pensacola for five years).

So, this is a little bit of clarification to my questions. 

I've never run a two-battery boat with a selector switch. I assume the battery that is attached (closest) to the switch is battery 1. So, two questions there - 1) Do I only need to charge THAT battery? 2) When I'm underway, what's the optimal battery setting to run? I remember dad mentioning something like.. 'run off the one you charge, and it'll charge the one that you didn't while you're on the water.' Or something, just don't remember the settings. 

Two - Before I go to the trouble of hauling this big hammerknocker down to the marina and putting it in the water, I want to be sure the motor is still running slick (it's been sitting for 5 months). We had it worked on and it ran fine, but there's no sense in just hoping, right? Well, I have one of the hose boots that you can run over the intakes on dry land to flush out your motor. Just want to be sure I'm going to run it over the right intakes, so I don't blow up the motor and sling a rod or something. (Picture underneath). 

For now, that should be about it. Any inputs are continually appreciated. I'm sure I'll update more as I clean the thing up and get it water ready.

-R.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*1st: I always disconnect batteries when they need to be charged, and charge one at a time.*

*To use the selector switch, it is always off, when power is not needed. When I am going to start the boat, I switch to all. When anchored, and want power for lets say a radio, I switch selector to one or two. Thay way if I run one battery dead, I still have the other to start the engine, then switch back to all when I got the engine running.*

*You pic aboe reveals the intake, of which you place the rabbit ears on, and activate the water supply, before you turn the key, to start the engine. Never try to turn over an engine without water flow.*


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom, why do you disconnect the batteries and charge one at a time? I've always left batteries connected and put the charger on one battery and let it fly. Big UPS systems, (3 parallel strings of 10 batteries each) use the same prinicple. I charge both my travel trailer and boat the same. Am I screwing up or is this (disconnecting) the preferred manner? Sorry for the interruption of your thread Ringo, but this info could be useful to us all.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It is not recommended to shift the battery switch while your engine is running because it is possible to damage the alternator.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Kim said:


> It is not recommended to shift the battery switch while your engine is running because it is possible to damage the alternator.



Now lets give the REAL facts on that statement. 

A Long time ago '60's - '70's.....There were switches manufactured that were not "Make Before Break" [MBB]

What is MBB? It is a switch that makes contact with the next contact.....Before breaking contact with the original contact. Now say that 3 times real fast. LOL.

The old day switches were not MBB. Thus when you moved the selector it was disconnected from the original contact before touching the next contact.

That type switch will screw up a alt. It is the same thing as having the motor running and turning the switch to OFF. NEVER do That! You will fry the alt.


So let us recount.........Never turn the Master switch to OFF with the motor running and it does not hurt anything to move the swith from position 1 to 2 or to ALL with the motor running.


Hope this has cleared up any misnomers?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> rear-steer skiffs.


That is called "Tiller Steer".

There is no need to disconnect the battery cables to charge the batteries. The fact that the switch is in the OFF position technically does that anyway.

What your Dad was trying to explain to you....and you did not remember is Run out on battery #1.....Switch to battery #2 for the run in. Running in BOTH and a Lot of people do.....But it has the potential to kill both batteries.

If you have the switch in Both...and one battery gets a bad cell in it....That kills that battery......BUT The Good battery will discharge to the bad battery trying to bring it up......Thus you end up with 2 bad batteries.



> I assume the battery that is attached (closest) to the switch is battery 1.


Never Assume....Remove the screws that mount the switch to the boat and physically trace the cables out. Then you will not be guessing.

I do see the standard No No that I see on a LOT of boats. 

People will drop the dollar to pick up the nickle all the time on battery cable ends.

They use Bare copper ends...This is a No No for the marine environment. It will do nothing but cause you problems down the road. Never mind the use of electrical tape as shrink tubing. I guarantee the cable has corrosion in it. 

Also Battery not held down, so the battery gets banged around and is supseptable to more vibration....which is a battery killer.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Then there is even more to this. 

OFF,1,2,ALL Master switches ......Often called "Perko Switches" named after the manufacture.....are the major source for Spiking your electronics.

This is because the battery that is selected.....will crank the motor.......AND supplies power to all other electrical components on the boat....that includes the electronics.

So here's the case .....You've run out to your spot....You shut the motor down....The electronics are ON. You start the motor and the electronics shut down.

This is known as "Spiking your electronics". What happens is the mad rush of high current that it takes to crank the motor [along with a voltage drop] has deprived the electronics and they shut down due to low voltage.

There is a cure.... 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/perko-switch-questions-85302/


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

X - 

You're the man. Thanks for all the help (and to all the others replying and asking good questions, too). 

If I'm going to keep running the perko switch, to avoid spiking my electronics, should I power them down before I crank up if I'm on a drift or something?

-R.


----------



## wileel (Sep 20, 2013)

Where are you located? We are still fairly new also and can assure you its easy to overthink...if you are close we can hook up at a ramp some time and go out


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Ringo Redux said:


> X -
> 
> You're the man. Thanks for all the help (and to all the others replying and asking good questions, too).
> 
> ...



The answer is Yes.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm not the most advanced marine tech but I can help with the overall setup and usage of the boat, and of course the fishing part. I'm also in panama, feel free to pm anytime. I'm sorry to hear about your hero I can't imagine.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

wileel said:


> Where are you located? We are still fairly new also and can assure you its easy to overthink...if you are close we can hook up at a ramp some time and go out



He is in PC like us.


----------

